# 24 inch Rims vs. 26. WTH is the diff?



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

What is the difference between 24 and 26 inch rims, do they provide any advantages over each other in FR/DH and jumping? I personally like how the small ones look even though I ride on 26's now, so I am finding out if switching will provide me with some if any advantages? Doesn't the difference also alter height?


Thanks, Shredder111


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

shredder111 said:


> What is the difference between 24 and 26 inch rims, do they provide any advantages over each other in FR/DH and jumping? I personally like how the small ones look even though I ride on 26's now, so I am finding out if switching will provide me with some if any advantages? Doesn't the difference also alter height?
> 
> Thanks, Shredder111


There is tons of threads that you can search and find all of this, but I will tell you anyways since I have nothing really better to do...
26"
Pros:
Rolls over objects easier due to larger diameter
Excellent tire selection, almost no tire you cant buy that you can in 24"
Tubes will always be in stock
Faster top speed
More rim selection
BB is up for enough rock clearance
Better clearance of the rotors/ rear derailluer

Cons:
Heavier than 24"
Weaker than 24" due to longer spokes
Higher BB does not corner as well, but since most frames are designed for 26" anyways this statement is almost false..
Slower acceleration

24"
Pros:
Lighter than 26"
Stronger than 26" due to shorter spokes
More braking power
Can run a wider tire than usual in some cases
Can lower BB to make for better cornering
Faster accelleration, easier to pedal

Cons:
Bad tire selction
Bad rim selection
Does not roll over objects as easy as 26"
Lower BB may cause pedals to hit rocks
Slower top speed
May not have tubes in stock always
Rotors / Derailluer may be more prone to hit rocks/ obstacles

If I think of anymore, I will edit


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks, this info is great. One more question. How do these change considering the bike is designed to tak 24 and 26 inch rims? Are 24 better for jumps and drops?



Thanks, Shredder111


----------

